# Riverside Cottages



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Back to the Cotswolds and the riverside.









Your comments would be very welcome.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Stunning! I wouldn't fault you on a thing.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful, the painting looks so crisp and meticulously done. Water is done very well too, you can see its fluidity.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Dickhutchings & Liz,
Thank you for your kind comments.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is wonderful, I love it!


----------



## SirDuke (Sep 26, 2016)

Really amazing, it makes you feel as if your right there!


----------

